# Double depression



## Sal (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry if this is a bit of a long one I just want to speak to soemone who doesn't know me. 

My husband has suffered with depression and gambling problems for years and I have stuck by him through out. He has now straightened himself out is an prozac has got a good job and seems to be working.

I now realise I have also had depression for a long while and have been unfair to him. I had lost trust and respect for him but it is coming back. We have been going through a particularly bickery phase lately.

He has been behaving oddly for a couple of weeks but while I was away on business he admitted he was leaving me. I returned home in a state.

Long story short he has agreed to stay until the summer when we have a big family holiday planned and then we will decide if we are going our seperate ways after this. I have been to the dr and got prozac and am going to start counselling sessions.

The problem is that the dr has said I am too distraut to start counselling yet, I need to get stabilised first but it is hard living with someone who has said they dont love you and dont know if they ever will again. I am not asking for a full on relationship but I feel so low and he was my only support. I am too scared to bring it up again in case he leaves.

Sal


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Too distraught for counseling? Umm i think a second opinion is in order. Get to a psychologist and ask him/her what they think..


----------



## Sal (Mar 19, 2010)

I have an appointment on Thursday for an initial consultation but then have to wait 12 weeks to start. It just seems so far off.


----------



## tryingtocope24 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a warning for you. Do a web search on prozac, and see if you dr. will put you on another srri like lexapro. I am not a dr. but what I found after my wife started taking prozac is just plain scary. It is an old school ssri. I also stays in your blood for 5 weeks after you stop taking it not a couple days like the other ssri's. It also takes forever to get off of it you have to be weaned a little bit every 6 weeks.


----------

